# EPAK schools in SoCal



## Tong Po (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi everyone I apologize ahead of time for the long post,

Let me start by saying I've always been a fan of Ed Parker and his style/theories on the martial arts. I actually started my martial arts training at a Fred Villari's/USSD in CT for a few yrs (having read previous posts and having ACTUAL opinions/experience not hearsay on the chain I'll still remain quiet on the subject.)  I then switched to TKD and received my 1st Dan.  So I don't really know very much about EPAK except from what I've seen at tournaments and discussions with Mr. Tony Cogliandro (not sure of his appropriate title but he's a 9th Degree under Grandmaster Parker)


So anyway, I'm now living in Southern California specifically the Burbank/Glendale Area and was curious if anyone knew any good EPAK schools in the area.  I saw that there is a Jeff Speakman  Kenpo school in Pasadena which is about a 20 min drive for me.  The Instructor is Antranig (Anto) Parseghian a 4th Dan under Mr. Speakman.  Anyone who knows anything about him, this school, or any other nearby school (closest to Glendale/Burbank preferred due to hellacious evening LA traffic) will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 3, 2007)

Tong Po said:


> Hi everyone I apologize ahead of time for the long post,
> 
> Let me start by saying I've always been a fan of Ed Parker and his style/theories on the martial arts. I actually started my martial arts training at a Fred Villari's/USSD in CT for a few yrs (having read previous posts and having ACTUAL opinions/experience not hearsay on the chain I'll still remain quiet on the subject.) I then switched to TKD and received my 1st Dan. So I don't really know very much about EPAK except from what I've seen at tournaments and discussions with Mr. Tony Cogliandro (not sure of his appropriate title but he's a 9th Degree under Grandmaster Parker)
> 
> ...


Who else?
Sean


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 3, 2007)

Bryan Hawkins has a branch in Granada Hills.
http://www.uks-kenpo.com/BHKK2/index.html


----------



## BudoTiger (Jul 4, 2007)

Also checking into some different styles and interested in whether or not there is one in the inland empire area. rancho/upland/san bernardino.


----------



## Rich_Hale (Jul 4, 2007)

I know a totally awesome Kenpo teacher out in Westlake Village if you don't mind the 20 minute drive . . . oh, . . . I guess that would be me. :ultracool


----------



## Doc (Jul 4, 2007)

Rich_Hale said:


> I know a totally awesome Kenpo teacher out in Westlake Village if you don't mind the 20 minute drive . . . oh, . . . I guess that would be me. :ultracool



Cue the "Go see Cal" commercial jingle and insert "Hale."


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 4, 2007)

There used to be about 4 or 5 people teaching the Parker system around Aneheim but i am not sure if they are still there 
A yellow pages check should help


----------



## Doc (Jul 4, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> There used to be about 4 or 5 people teaching the Parker system around Aneheim but i am not sure if they are still there
> A yellow pages check should help



Clearly you're not from Southern Cal. Anaheim - Burbank - Otisburg?


----------



## Carol (Jul 4, 2007)

Doc said:


> Clearly you're not from Southern Cal. Anaheim - Burbank?



Anything past Albany is way out west to us, sir.


----------



## Doc (Jul 4, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Anything past Albany is way out west to us, sir.



Clearly. The distance between the two is like another state on the east coast.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jul 4, 2007)

Doc said:


> Cue the "Go see Cal" commercial jingle and insert "Hale."


Oh god I had so totally and completely erased that from my memory UNTIL NOW.

*blam*


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 5, 2007)

Doc said:


> Cue the "Go see Cal" commercial jingle and insert "Hale."


 
That's kinduva catchy tune, Cap. Now it's stuck in my head, along with an image of a Grinning Rich.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jul 5, 2007)

Doc said:


> Clearly you're not from Southern Cal. Anaheim - Burbank - Otisburg?



Superman 3?


----------



## kenpostudent (Jul 16, 2007)

If I were in SoCal and were looking for a school, I would take a trip to Pasadena to see Larry Tatum. If someone didn't want to train with Tatum, Rick Jeffcoat is a great 7th degree black belt who studied for years under Tatum. He is actually in Pasadena, as well, about 2 miles from Tatum's school. I can't think of anyone else to train with.


----------



## Doc (Jul 16, 2007)

IWishToLearn said:


> Superman 3?



1


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 17, 2007)

kenpostudent said:


> If I were in SoCal and were looking for a school, I would take a trip to Pasadena to see Larry Tatum. If someone didn't want to train with Tatum, Rick Jeffcoat is a great 7th degree black belt who studied for years under Tatum. He is actually in Pasadena, as well, about 2 miles from Tatum's school. I can't think of anyone else to train with.


 
Some of the greatest and most legendary kenpo seniors and teachers are located in So. Cal., with Larry being only one. In the Pasadena area you can also find Frank Trejo, Tommy Chavies, and until recently, Steve Hearring. These are just a few. Expand your definition of So. Cal. beyond Pas, and you're into Ron Chapel in Torrance, Bob White in Costa Mesa; inland empire has a bunch of guys in it; LA county is full of kenpoists, many of whom have been immediate students of Ed Parker's...the list is quite long. Can't think of others = can't think.

Dave


----------



## Doc (Jul 17, 2007)

kenpostudent said:


> If I were in SoCal and were looking for a school, I would take a trip to Pasadena to see Larry Tatum. If someone didn't want to train with Tatum, Rick Jeffcoat is a great 7th degree black belt who studied for years under Tatum. He is actually in Pasadena, as well, about 2 miles from Tatum's school. I can't think of anyone else to train with.



There are LOTS of people in Southern California. First generation students like Bob White in Costa Mesa, Frank Trejo also in Pasadena, or Bryan Hawkins in West Los Angeles, and second gen students like Tommy Chavies in Arcadia, or Mohamad Tabatabai in Woodland Hills. Larry's good, but he's not the only one.


----------



## Carol (Jul 17, 2007)

Doc said:


> There are LOTS of people in Southern California. First generation students like Bob White in Costa Mesa, Frank Trejo also in Pasadena, or Bryan Hawkins in West Los Angeles, and second gen students like Tommy Chavies in Arcadia, or Mohamad Tabatabai in Woodland Hills. Larry's good, but he's not the only one.



Or Martial Science University...


----------



## Doc (Jul 17, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Or Martial Science University...



I NEVER recruit. Which reminds me to chastise some for putting the school city location out there. We are not publicly listed for a reason.

However you can come Carol if you like.


----------



## Hawke (Jul 17, 2007)

Visit all the schools and meet the instructors.  There are also Kenpo seminars going on which may help you decide.  

You can check out a few instructors on YouTube.

Quite a few of high caliber instructors here in Southern California.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 18, 2007)

Doc said:


> I NEVER recruit. Which reminds me to chastise some for putting the school city location out there. We are not publicly listed for a reason.
> 
> However you can come Carol if you like.


 
OK...hint got; upcoming whippin to be accepted without resistance. With a caveat: Like any body could find the friggin batcave if they tried? Not only unlisted, but even with the address in hand...even having been there before...so friggin hard to find, and too easy to drive right past (do you know how many U-turns I've had to make?)...I'm just saying; without giving specific GPS coordinates to someone with a gizmo to read them, we're talking a needle in a haystack; Knowing there's a needle and knowing there's a haystack doesn't make it an easier search.

Dave


----------



## Carol (Jul 18, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> OK...hint got; upcoming whippin to be accepted without resistance. With a caveat: Like any body could find the friggin batcave if they tried? Not only unlisted, but even with the address in hand...even having been there before...so friggin hard to find, and too easy to drive right past (do you know how many U-turns I've had to make?)...I'm just saying; without giving specific GPS coordinates to someone with a gizmo to read them, we're talking a needle in a haystack; Knowing there's a needle and knowing there's a haystack doesn't make it an easier search.
> 
> Dave



There is no spoon.

:whip1:


----------



## Carol (Jul 18, 2007)

Doc said:


> However you can come Carol if you like.



Definitely    Once the weather gets colder up here I'll be able to take the time off to head out.  It will be good to get out of New England for a bit.


----------



## Doc (Jul 18, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> There is no spoon.
> 
> :whip1:



You found it didn't you? Everyone that needs to does. Those that don't, don't belong. What do you want, a sign or something? Next thing you know there'll be a bunch of kids, and whiny teens, and a bunch of old ladies trying to do Tai Bo. Naw, its fine the way it is.


----------



## Carol (Jul 18, 2007)

Doc said:


> You found it didn't you? Everyone that needs to does. Those that don't, don't belong. What do you want, a sign or something? Next thing you know there'll be a bunch of kids, and whiny teens, and a bunch of old ladies trying to do Tai Bo. Naw, its fine the way it is.



*nods*  Already got directions from the Enterprise counter at LAX mapped out. 

You're in my (post-car wreck) Blackberry (with the new number).


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 18, 2007)

Alright. Now y'all are just making me feel more stoopid than I usually do.

I'm going back to my corner and my dunce cap.

D.


----------



## Carol (Jul 18, 2007)

Only cuz we like you, D.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jul 18, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> OK...hint got; upcoming whippin to be accepted without resistance. With a caveat: Like any body could find the friggin batcave if they tried? Not only unlisted, but even with the address in hand...even having been there before...so friggin hard to find, and too easy to drive right past (do you know how many U-turns I've had to make?)...I'm just saying; without giving specific GPS coordinates to someone with a gizmo to read them, we're talking a needle in a haystack; Knowing there's a needle and knowing there's a haystack doesn't make it an easier search.
> 
> Dave



Dude! Seriously! I'm glad I'm not the only one who's played the "DAM missed the fricken turn again....*sigh* drive 2 blocks make U turn, rinse & repeat" Game.

Maybe I should just roll down the windows & drive down the street listening for "WHACK!" "SMACK!" and "Ow." At least then I'm guaranteed to find Bode.


----------



## BudoTiger (Jul 21, 2007)

kenpostudent said:


> If I were in SoCal and were looking for a school, I would take a trip to Pasadena to see Larry Tatum. If someone didn't want to train with Tatum, Rick Jeffcoat is a great 7th degree black belt who studied for years under Tatum. He is actually in Pasadena, as well, about 2 miles from Tatum's school. I can't think of anyone else to train with.



one of mr tatums students teaches at a school in rancho cucamonga that also teaches tkd/hapkido. you can take one or the other or cross train in both.


----------



## Phrankc (Aug 9, 2007)

May I recommend Tommy Chavies in Arcadia.

http://www.americankenpoconcepts.com/

Thank you.

Phrankc


----------



## bdparsons (Aug 9, 2007)

Doc said:


> Cue the "Go see Cal" commercial jingle..."


 
 Classic! Does he have a dog named Spot?

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo INstitute


----------



## Doc (Aug 9, 2007)

bdparsons said:


> Classic! Does he have a dog named Spot?
> 
> Respects,
> Bill Parsons
> Triangle Kenpo INstitute



You're telling your age sir. OK, what was "Chick" Lambert's dogs name?


----------



## bdparsons (Aug 9, 2007)

Doc said:


> You're telling your age sir. OK, what was "Chick" Lambert's dogs name?


 
I'm not sure. I think it was a German Shepherd, but I can't recall the name.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Doc (Aug 9, 2007)

bdparsons said:


> I'm not sure. I think it was a German Shepherd, but I can't recall the name.
> 
> Respects,
> Bill Parsons
> Triangle Kenpo Institute



Yep! Confirmed, you're old. Chick Lambert was the spoksman for Brand Motors Ford City, and he had a German Shepard named, "Storm." Cal Worthington started his "My dog named spot" campaign to counter the enormous popularity and success of Chick Lambert, we he began to expand with late night TV commercials. Yep. You're old dude.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Aug 10, 2007)

Gah. Some of the worst jingles ever. *shudder*


----------



## Big Don (Sep 2, 2007)

Doc said:


> Yep! Confirmed, you're old. Chick Lambert was the spoksman for Brand Motors Ford City, and he had a German Shepard named, "Storm." Cal Worthington started his "My dog named spot" campaign to counter the enormous popularity and success of Chick Lambert, we he began to expand with late night TV commercials. Yep. You're old dude.






 Cal was the best!


----------



## Big Don (Sep 2, 2007)

What about Jesus and Refugio Flores in Oxnard?


----------



## Basil07 (Jul 4, 2008)

If you don't mind making the trip from the Valley once or twice a week, Bryan Hawkins' place is in the Westside. I know it would mean that you have to... go to the Westside... but depending on where you are, it could still be closer than Pasadena.


----------

